# Nimrod crashed in Afghanistan



## v2 (Sep 2, 2006)

An aircraft crashed in southern Afghanistan on Saturday, killing 14 British troops, the British defense ministry said.
The "aircraft was supporting a NATO mission. It went off the radar and crashed in an open area in Kandahar," said Maj. Scott Lundy, spokesman for the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force.
Lundy said "there was no indication of an enemy attack." The crash happened about 20 kilometers (12 miles) west of the city of Kandahar, he said.
The British Ministry of Defense said Saturday said the dead included 12 Royal Air Force personnel, a Royal Marine and an army soldier.

(cnn)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

I just got chance to read about this. A terrible blow to our troops. It's increased the death toll of British in Afghanistan considerably. Always a shame.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

Yep, seems it like it was an accident as well


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

Strains of war environments cost a lot of lives. It normally involves car accidents. My dad witnessed too many in the Gulf War.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2006)

A Nimrod? Good Lord. What was the circumstances? I subscribe to AvWeek and they usually have concise info. I'll post it if I see something.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

what really got me about this one was one of the papers calling it an "RAF spyplane", i'd hardly call the Nimrod a spy plane so this's a blatent case of trying to influence the public...........


----------

